# Crosshair VII Hero EK Waterblocks



## Peaceman91 (5. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Wakü-Spezialisten 
Ich habe gestern mein Crosshair VII Hero inkl 2700x mit einem Monoblock von EK unter Wasser gesetzt. Im selben Loop läuft noch eine 1080ti Strix auch mit einem EK Kühler. Ich habe aus "Platzgründen" erstmal nur einen Radiator (4/280 Airplex Radical) verbaut. Zur Not würde noch ein zweiter, schmaler Radiator ins Fractal R6 passen.
Da das meine erste Customwakü ist und ich jetzt noch ein paar Teile nachbestellen muss, wollte ich mal in Erfahrung bringen ob denn jemand mit dem Monoblock für das Crosshair 6/7 schon Erfahrungen gesammelt hat?
Im Screenshot sieht man Temperaturen bis zu 87°. Mit der vorherigen Alphacool Eisbaer kam ich auf max 75°. Ich habe erst die Kryonaut und dann die EK WLP verwendet. Das Ergebnis ist identisch.
Was könnte man bei der Einbindung des Kühlers in den Loop falsch machen? Brauch so ein Kühler sehr viel Wärmeleitpaste?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe
Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte damals bei dem c6h mit dem Mono auch keine guten temps, einzig die von den wandlern waren sehr sehr niedrig. Mit nem heatkiller iv etc hatte ich deutlich bessere cpu temps.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2019)

Habe die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, mit dem Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT hatte ich zuvor 5°C bessere Temperaturen. Die Spannungswandler werden natürlich besser gekühlt. Denke das hat auch was damit zu tun dass das ganze in einem Kreislauf läuft und die Temperatur der Spannungswandler mit dazu kommt.

Mit der WLP kannst da machen was du willst, außer du nimmt Flüssigmetall, das könnte wieder 3-5°C das ganze verbessern. Aber läuft dir davon was ins Sockel ist dein Rechner hin.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2019)

Nur ein 280er Radiator für 400W? Also das ist sportlich, scheint aber so weit zu funktionieren, dass das Wasser bei ~40° bleibt.

Dennoch sollte die Cpu nicht so warm werden, wie sieht der Abdruck der Wlp auf der Cpu aus?


----------



## willi4000 (5. Dezember 2019)

Meine Erfahrung ist auch ,das es für die CPU bessere Kühler gibt. Mich hat die kleine runde  Auflage Fläche für die CPU gewundert.
Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall noch einen Radiator gönnen, damit die Temperaturen besser werden.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2019)

Das ganze kann man bei mir besser sehen, der Loop geht erst durch den Kühler Bereich und oben dann zu den Spannungswandler. Von dort aus läuft es zu den zweiten Spannungswandler und dann erst wieder raus. Es ist bei solch einem Kühler wichtig das richt angeschlossen wird damit das Kühlwasser erst den Kühlbereich des Prozessors erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich richtig angeschlossen habe hat es dennoch ein Temperaturunterschied von etwa 5°C zu meinem altem Kühler ergeben.


----------



## Peaceman91 (5. Dezember 2019)

> drstoeckerIch hatte damals bei dem c6h mit dem Mono auch keine guten temps, einzig die von den wandlern waren sehr sehr niedrig. Mit nem heatkiller iv etc hatte ich deutlich bessere cpu temps.​



Bei HWinfo kann ich die Temperaturen des Boards leider nicht auslesen... das hat sich mit dem Biosupdate auf v2901 und der neuesten HWinfo Version auch nicht geändert. Daher weiß ich auch nicht ob die VRMs kühler sind als vorher. Einzig und allein im UEFI lässt sich das sehen. Hattest du solche hohen Cpu- Temperaturen bis zu 90°?



> IICARUSHabe die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, mit dem Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT hatte ich zuvor 5°C bessere Temperaturen. Die Spannungswandler werden natürlich besser gekühlt. Denke das hat auch was damit zu tun dass das ganze in einem Kreislauf läuft und die Temperatur der Spannungswandler mit dazu kommt.
> 
> Mit der WLP kannst da machen was du willst, außer du nimmt Flüssigmetall, das könnte wieder 3-5°C das ganze verbessern. Aber läuft dir davon was ins Sockel ist dein Rechner hin.​



Ja, das war natürlich das Kaufargument. VRMs und Cpu mit einem Mal zu kühlen, bei ner angenehmen Optik. Dass das aber eher schlecht funktioniert hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Hm nee, Flüssigmetall ist keine Option für mich.



> Sinusspass​Nur ein 280er Radiator für 400W? Also das ist sportlich, scheint aber so weit zu funktionieren, dass das Wasser bei ~40° bleibt.​Dennoch sollte die Cpu nicht so warm werden, wie sieht der Abdruck der Wlp auf der Cpu aus?​



Ja, der ist dafür 60mm dick und der 30mm Radi von der Eisbär konnte den 2700x ja relativ gut in Schach halten und als ich sah, dass die 1080 ti mit dem Luftkühler nicht über 65° unter Last kommt, dachte ich das einfach mit einem etwas dickeren 280er Radiator zu probieren.
Ich habe leider kein Bild von der Cpu beim Wlp-Wechsel gemacht, aber an den Ecken hat man ungefähr 3-4mm wo der Kühler durch die runde Bodenplatte nicht aufsitzt. Die Eisbär-AiO war rechteckig und hat den Cpu komplett überdeckt.



> willi4000Meine Erfahrung ist auch ,das es für die CPU bessere Kühler gibt. Mich hat die kleine runde Auflage Fläche für die CPU gewundert.​Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall noch einen Radiator gönnen, damit die Temperaturen besser werden.​



Da hast du wohl recht. Hab mich auch gewundert, warum die Auflagefläche rund ist. Einen neuen Radiator einzubinden möchte ich erstmal vermeiden. Ich denke eher daran, den Monoblock zurückzuschicken und dafür einen Velocity zu holen, den ich auch auf anderen Boards/Sockeln einsetzen kann.



> IICARUS
> Das ganze kann man bei mir besser sehen, der Loop geht erst durch den Kühler Bereich und oben dann zu den Spannungswandler. Von dort aus läuft es zu den zweiten Spannungswandler und dann erst wieder raus. Es ist bei solch einem Kühler wichtig das richt angeschlossen wird damit das Kühlwasser erst den Kühlbereich des Prozessors erreicht.​Anhang 1071577 Anhang 1071579​Obwohl ich richtig angeschlossen habe hat es dennoch ein Temperaturunterschied von etwa 5°C zu meinem altem Kühler ergeben.​



So eine Plexiglas-Abdeckung machts natürlich einfacher. Laut Bedienungsanleitung hab ich In und Out richtig angeschlossen.
Schade, dass man für so viel mehr Geld, so viel weniger Leistung bekommt.

Die VRM- Temps beim Crosshair VII sollen ja mit dem Standardkühler schon ganz gut sein. Welchen Alternativkühler könnt ihr empfehlen? Ist der Velocity besser?
Danke für eure schnellen Antworten


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2019)

Dicke ist zweitrangig, zwar hat man dadurch mehr Lamellenfläche, aber der Luftstrom wird stark abgebremst, sodass am Ende nicht viel von der zusätzlichen Lamellenfläche übrig bleibt, sofern man die Lüfter nicht über 1000 Umdrehungen betreibt.
An den Ecken keinen Kontakt zu haben ist egal, beim 2700x sitzt der Die mittig, da und im Bereich um die Mitte ist es wichtig. 
Wenn ich mal auf meinen 2700 schaue, der unter Last nie 60°C erreicht und oft auch unter 50 bleibt (ok, mein Wasser ist gerne 20°C kälter als deins), passt da etwas nicht so ganz. Paar °C durch den Monoblock machen nicht so viel aus, dass eine Cpu 10°C wärmer ist, als sie maximal sein sollte, wenn man die verbaute Kühlung betrachtet.


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. Dezember 2019)

Du gehst wenn ich das richtig sehe von der Pumpe in den Monoblock , und dann in die Grafikkarte , richtig? 
In den Monoblock gehst du über den rechten Anschluss. War es aber nicht so das links in ist und rechts out ?
Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher,  aber irgendwo hatte ich das glaube ich mal gesehen.

Aber selbst wenn ich mich irre , ein 280er Radiator für gpu und cpu ist schon sehr knapp bemessen. Mich würde mal die Wassertemperatur interessieren.

Wobei ich es auch nicht verstehen kann,  im R6 hast du doch einigermaßen Platz. Ich hatte es selbst auch und hatte dort 2x360 mm Radiatoren verbaut. Und nicht die schmalen sondern die mittleren von ek. PE360 , einen in Front und einen im Deckel. War zwar etwas mit fummeln verbunden aber selbst wenn du da keine Lust drauf hast kannst du immer noch 1x360 und 1x 280 verbauen.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2019)

Bei den Monoblöcken gehts rechts unten bei der Cpu rein, raus geht es in der Nähe der Spannungswandler, das stimmt schon so. Wasser wird etwa bei 40°C liegen, die Gpu wird bei Belastung (knapp 300W) 50°C warm, bei 10°C zwischen Wasser und Gpu kommt man  bei etwa 40 raus. Interessanter wäre, welche Lüfterdrehzahlen dafür anliegen müssen....
Die hohe Cputemperatur kommt ziemlich sicher von (leicht) fehlerhafter Montage des Kühlers, wie ich bereits schrieb.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2019)

Peaceman91 schrieb:


> Die VRM- Temps beim Crosshair VII sollen ja mit dem Standardkühler schon ganz gut sein.


Bei mir waren die Temperaturen auch gut und ich hätte es auch dabei belassen können. Der Monoblock kam bei mir hauptsächlich nur aus optischen Gründen drauf.


----------



## Peaceman91 (5. Dezember 2019)

> Sinusspass
> 
> Dicke ist zweitrangig, zwar hat man dadurch mehr Lamellenfläche, aber der Luftstrom wird stark abgebremst, sodass am Ende nicht viel von der zusätzlichen Lamellenfläche übrig bleibt, sofern man die Lüfter nicht über 1000 Umdrehungen betreibt.​An den Ecken keinen Kontakt zu haben ist egal, beim 2700x sitzt der Die mittig, da und im Bereich um die Mitte ist es wichtig.​Wenn ich mal auf meinen 2700 schaue, der unter Last nie 60°C erreicht und oft auch unter 50 bleibt (ok, mein Wasser ist gerne 20°C kälter als deins), passt da etwas nicht so ganz. Paar °C durch den Monoblock machen nicht so viel aus, dass eine Cpu 10°C wärmer ist, als sie maximal sein sollte, wenn man die verbaute Kühlung betrachtet.​



Da hast du wohl wahr. Ich werde das nochmal im Push/Pull-Betrieb testen.
Ich bin nicht von einer Fehlkonstruktion ausgegangen, da EK nicht seit gestern Wakü-Produkte herstellt, ich hab mich nur gefragt, warum das rund ist obwohl noch genügend Platz drum herum ist.
Genau solche Temperaturen möchte ich erreichen.



> Patrick_87
> 
> Du gehst wenn ich das richtig sehe von der Pumpe in den Monoblock , und dann in die Grafikkarte , richtig?​In den Monoblock gehst du über den rechten Anschluss. War es aber nicht so das links in ist und rechts out ?​Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber irgendwo hatte ich das glaube ich mal gesehen.​Aber selbst wenn ich mich irre , ein 280er Radiator für gpu und cpu ist schon sehr knapp bemessen. Mich würde mal die Wassertemperatur interessieren.​Wobei ich es auch nicht verstehen kann, im R6 hast du doch einigermaßen Platz. Ich hatte es selbst auch und hatte dort 2x360 mm Radiatoren verbaut. Und nicht die schmalen sondern die mittleren von ek. PE360 , einen in Front und einen im Deckel. War zwar etwas mit fummeln verbunden aber selbst wenn du da keine Lust drauf hast kannst du immer noch 1x360 und 1x 280 verbauen.​



Exakt. In der Montageanleitung ist der rechte Anschluss als Input beschrieben.
Hab jetzt noch ein paar Sachen bestellt. Unter anderem einen Temperatursensor/Durchflusssensor.
Hm...Prinzipiell bin ich bei 140er Lüftern gestrandet und wollte auch dabei bleiben. Ein 360er würde im Deckel passen, auch wenns dann mehr Richtung Gemischtwarenladen geht, aber das is ja dann auch Wurst.



> SinusspassBei den Monoblöcken gehts rechts unten bei der Cpu rein, raus geht es in der Nähe der Spannungswandler, das stimmt schon so. Wasser wird etwa bei 40°C liegen, die Gpu wird bei Belastung (knapp 300W) 50°C warm, bei 10°C zwischen Wasser und Gpu kommt man bei etwa 40 raus. Interessanter wäre, welche Lüfterdrehzahlen dafür anliegen müssen....​Die hohe Cputemperatur kommt ziemlich sicher von (leicht) fehlerhafter Montage des Kühlers, wie ich bereits schrieb.​



Bei HWinfo werden mir keinerlei Lüfterdrehzahlen angezeigt. Ich such dann nochmal ein anderes Programm.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was ich falsch montiert haben könnte. Es gibt 4 M3x10 Schrauben für den Cpu und 4 M2x2,5 Schrauben mit Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. Dezember 2019)

Unter 60°C unter Last? Ok, fangen wir damit an, dass die deine Radiatorfläche verzehnfachst...
Das bei mir sind Idealtemperaturen, da muss das Wasser etwa bei Raumtemperatur sein, nicht 20°C drüber. Dazu kommt, dass ich mit dem Heatkiller mit den besten Kühler auf dem Markt nutze (wobei sich bei den Topmodellen guter Hersteller eh keine großen Unterschiede aufzeigen), Monoblocks sind nun mal nicht die besten Kühler.


----------



## zrav (8. Februar 2020)

Ich betreibe die Kombi 3700X + C7H + EK Monoblock mit einem EK CE420 Radiator und habe auch nicht so tolle Temperaturen.

Konkret: 
Getestet wurde mit folgenden Rahmenbedingungen: Dieses System, Noctua 1200rpm Lüfter, Flüssigmetall (Conductonaut) auf der CPU und GPU, BIOS 2901*, neben RAM-Settings und Lüftersettings wurde nur Performance Enhancer Level 3 gesetzt, Raumtemperatur 21C. Pumpensteuerung abhängig von CPU Temp, Lüftersteuerung abhängig von Wasser Temp. Wasser Temp gemessen am Rad Eingang.

Idle: CPU 26C, Wasser 25C, Pumpe 850rpm, Lüfter 370rpm.

Bei einem Cinebench 20 Run siehts noch OK aus: CPU 69C max, Wasser 26C, Lüfter 500rpm, über 5K Punkte.
Bei Prime95 Blend 30 Minuten sieht man das Problem: CPU 84C max & Power 122W max, Wasser 30C, Pumpe 4750rpm, Lüfter ca 630rpm

Die übertaktete GTX1070 dagegen wird blendend gekühlt und das zeigt, dass es kein Problem mit dem Loop gibt:
FurMark 30 Minuten: GPU 41C max & Power 173W max, Wasser 33C, Pumpe 1150rpm, Lüfter 740rpm.

Die Diskrepanz deutet auf schlechte Wärmeabfuhr bei der CPU, also schlechter als für die 7nm Ryzen typisch. Ich hatte die Montage des Monoblocks kontrolliert und die vier M3 Schrauben nochmal angezogen, was ca. 3C bei Prime max Temp gebracht hat, davor war ich auch bis auf 87C gekommen. Da es im Netz mehrere Berichte zu den schlechten Temps des Monoblocks gibt und da die Kontaktfläche des C8H Monoblocks redesigned wurde, tippe ich darauf, dass es sich tatsächlich um eine Designschwäche handelt. Ob ich die 4 Spacer-Ringe am Monoblock leicht anschleifen soll um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen?

*: BIOS 3004 hat die Temperaturen bei mir etwas reduziert und die RAM Latenz etwas verbessert, aber auch USB Aussetzer verursacht, weshalb ich downgraden musste.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2020)

Nettes System 
Flüssigmetall ist gerne mal schwierig. Wie siehts denn mit Paste aus?
Wie ist die Leistungsaufnahme in Cinebench? 
Versuch jedenfalls nicht, mit Gewalt den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen, zum einen läuft schon irgendwas schief, wenn man Gewalt braucht, zum anderen neigen die Schrauben meiner Ek-Kühler dazu, recht schnell durchzudrehen, sodass der Kopf eine Öffnung in Form eines perfekten Zylinders/Kegels erhält. 
Dass Grafikkarten richtig leicht zu kühlen sind weiß ich, 45°C bei 550W auf einer Karte. Relevant ist da nur die Wassertemperatur.


----------



## zrav (9. Februar 2020)

Ich benutze seit Jahren Flüssigmetall und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Es ist als sehr dünner Film aufgetragen (Stecknadelkopfmenge geduldig verteilt) und sieht so normal wie der T1000 aus.
Max CPU Leistungsaufnahme bei CB20 ist 99W.

Also, wenn das Anziehen der Schrauben einen Einfluss auf die Temps hat, deutet das direkt darauf hin, dass der Kontakt unzureichend ist. Ich tippe wie gesagt darauf, dass durch irgendwelche Toleranzen der Abstand zwischen Monoblock und CPU minimal zu groß ist (mal abgesehen von der dummen runden Kontakfläche). Wenn ich die Spacer durch anschleifen minimal reduziere, dann wird der Block "tiefergelegt" und bekommt besseren Anpressdruck _ohne_ dass ich die Schrauben zuknallen muss.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Februar 2020)

Bei mir hatte ich zuvor einen cuplex kryos XT verbaut und habe dann ein Monoblock aus optische Gründe verbaut. Die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler waren zuvor schon gut, daher musste ich den Monoblock dazu nicht haben.

Bei mir haben sich die Temperaturen um etwa 5°C verschlechtert, aber das habe ich mit Flüssigmetall wieder rein bekommen. Dafür sind aber die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler nun viel besser. 

Die Schrauben können aber nachgezogen werden, denn der Monoblock liegt auf den Pads der Spannungswandler auf und die brauchen auch eine Zeit bis sie sich etwas gesetzt haben. Dann kommt der Monoblock noch etwas nach und es bringt in der Tat nochmals bis zu 3°C. Das liegt aber nur an den Pads die halt wenn sie warm sind und nach gezogen werden sich noch etwas setzen.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich beim Monoblock sobald das System läuft und warm geworden ist immer etwas die Schrauben nachziehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Februar 2020)

Allein für den T1000 
Jetzt aber zum Thema. Flüssigmetall hat immer nur eine geringe Schichtdicke, entweder hat man Kontakt oder man hat keinen. Das kann natürlich durch die Krümmung von Heatspreader und Kühler variieren, an sich bringt mehr Anpressdruck aber nicht mehr, anders als bei Paste, wo man die Schicht noch dünner bekommt und den Abdruck sehr gut sehen kann. Gut möglich, dass der Kontakt vorher nicht optimal war, aber er war vorhanden. Darüber entscheidet gerne eine Viertelumdrehung bei den Schrauben. Probier es ruhig aus, Am4 ist recht robust, was den Anpressdruck angeht.


----------



## zrav (9. Februar 2020)

Als ich die Schrauben angezogen habe wars ungefähr eine Achteldrehung. Mehr traue ich den Schrauben auch nicht zu. Momentan läuft das System, deswegen werde ich jetzt nichts weiter unternehmen. In einem halben Jahr, wenn eine Ampere GPU angeschafft wird, muss ich den Loop sowieso öffnen und kann bei der Gelegenheit die Kontakt-Thematik nochmal untersuchen.


----------

